# Vengan a rodar a Puebla ....



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados miembros de este H.Foro :

Por medio de este conducto tengo el gusto y el honor de invitarlos a rodar  el próximo domingo 27 de november a partir de las 8 am

Será un clásica de estos rumbos de ATLIXCO a los AHUEHUETES y luego a TEPEOJUMA y los que aguanten otra vez a ATLIXCO .

RECORRIDO: De Atlixco a Tepeojuma son 30 Km, opcional continuar 17 Km. ida y vuelta de los Ahuehuetes a Tepeojuma, haciendo un total de 47 Km. El recorrido es de camino rodable, pedregoso, largo y caluroso, subidas o bajadas no muy inclinadas, pocos pasos técnicos que se podrán hacer caminado, pasaremos un puente colgante muy rustico sobre el río Nexapa.

REGRESO DE TEPEOJUMA a ATLIXCO Son 20 KMS de carretera.

OPCIONES:

1. Subirte a un camión de redilas que estará esperándonos, Pagar $35 ciclista y bici. Si llegas después del guía de retaguardia, ya no habrá servicio de transporte.( se pueden quedar a vivir en Tepeojuma hay casas en renta y trabajo bien remunerado...

2. Solicitar a un amigo ó familiar, que te *recoja *en Tepeojuma, a la una de la tarde. ( ya será cuestion de cada quien si se redejan...:eekster: )

3. Solicitar a un amigo ó familiar, que te deje en Atlixco, que maneje a Los Ahuehuetes haciendo día de campo mientras te espera. (son 20 Km. de carretera pavimentada hasta Tepeojuma y 10 Km. de terracería hasta Los Ahuehuetes).:nono:

4. Regresar pedaleando por la carretera, recomendado solo a ciclistas entrenados.
( y muy fregones como los miembros de éste H. Foro si señor ..:thumbsup: )

5. Tomar un microbús (traen pocos lugares disponibles).

6. Pedir aventón.

RECOMENDACIONES PARA LLEVAR
Bloqueador solar..
Radio de intercomunicación CANAL 6.0
Traje de baño si se desea nadar

EL PASEO NO TIENE COSTO, sin embargo:
Cada participante cubrirá sus gastos personales
Mas propina al cuidador de los coches.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola señor, 

Esta rodada la organizas sólo para los miembros de este H. Foro o nos les pegaríamos a otro grupo?

A mi me han recomendado mucho esta rodada sobre todo porque en los Ahuehuetes puedes nadar en un ojo de agua hermosísimo con agua cristalina/azul. Yo he visto fotos y me ha latido mucho, lástima que nunca he podido ir. 

En una ocasión hice una rodada que se suponía sería de Atlixco-Ahuehuetes, pero como que el guía no se sabía muy bien la ruta e hicimos un buen tramo junto al rio (también cruzamos por el puente que dices) pero llegamos a la carretera y ya no fuimos a los Ahuehuetes. 

Ahora, por la gran cantidad de comentarios y anotados que veo en este tema, creo que no muchos se animarán, pero si alguien se animara, ¿no estaría mejor llevarlos a la Popobike?

saludos y buena semana.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola señor,
> 
> Esta rodada la organizas sólo para los miembros de este H. Foro o nos les pegaríamos a otro grupo?
> 
> ...


----------

